# Seeking Drop Bar Stem Advice



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

I've finally decided I need to get a more appropriate stem for my Trek 950 drop bar setup. I am currently using the stock 1" threaded stem, which is 150mm ~10 degree and I have the center of the stem neck 60mm above the top of the headset (above the max height line...). I'd prefer not to lose much reach, but obviously need a lot more rise. My bars are 25.4 so I suppose I could use shims for a stem with larger bar clamp.

Folks have suggested the Nitto Dirt Drop, but that looks like it won't get me nearly enough reach and it's way out of my budget.

I'm thinking of a stem which is >130mm and >35 degrees. I've never seen a quill stem remotely close to that, so I'm prepared to get a threaded to threadless adapter if need be. The only stem which seems to fit my needs is this Voodoo stem, but it's also over my budget (on top of the adapter) and I really dislike the white. I've seen some discontinued Salsa stems that I really liked but I can't find any for sale.

Anybody have any ideas? I'd like to keep it below $40.

Here is my current setup:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Your budget is more important to being comfortable? That bike is too small for you to make it comfy with drop bars. my $0.03

Guitar Ted Productions: Drop Bar Mountain Bike Tips: Updated


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Tons of 1" quill stems on Ebay


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

+1 If that bike fits you with drops it certainly couldn't have fit you with the flats it was meant to have. You need to find a 950 two sizes up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup


----------



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

banks said:


> Your budget is more important to being comfortable? That bike is too small for you to make it comfy with drop bars. my $0.03


While you're probably right, I am _reasonably_ comfortable in the drops where they currently are. The problem is the stem is above its max height. If I could find a stem that put the bars one inch up and one inch back I'd be dandy. It doesn't really seem like that should be too much to ask, but maybe it is.



theMeat said:


> Tons of 1" quill stems on Ebay


I've scoured the depths of Ebay with very little luck. The only thing that I found appears to be a very cheap-o stem. Guess I'll keep looking.



mainlyfats said:


> +1 If that bike fits you with drops it certainly couldn't have fit you with the flats it was meant to have. You need to find a 950 two sizes up.


This is the largest size 950 that was made if I'm not mistaken. Anyway, at 6'5" I'm pretty used to making do with smaller frames.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

a "normal" salsa drop stem will fall outside of your budget also. luckily there shouldn't be much competition when one in the size your looking for comes along:skep:

somebody here had a freakish stem with those dimensions if memory serves


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

You need to find a Nitto Dirt Drop stem:










Sakae (SR) also made a similar stem that had a shorter quill than the Dirt Drop, the preferred stem for using MTB drop handlebars. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

oldskoolwrench said:


> Sakae (SR) also made a similar stem that had a shorter quill than the Dirt Drop, the preferred stem for using MTB drop handlebars. :thumbsup:


For some people, the preferred stem looks actually something like this (not my hand ):


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

Look for a trials stem. Some of them are 150 mm + and 35 deg rise.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

A lot of low- to mid-range mountain bikes from the mid-1980s to mid-1990s seemed to have high-rise quill stems on them. And, fortunately, these are often the same bikes now found at garage sales and pawn shops for cheap. Keep your eye out and be prepared to ask someone to barter with you, and you'll probably find something that does exactly what you want. Here is a picture of the stem on my sister's '87 Hoo Koo E Koo, for an example. Seems to be just what you describe....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you live with your sister or does your sister have cool bikes on her own?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> For some people, the preferred stem looks actually something like this (not my hand ):


Hey, I thought wrinkles were a sign of maturity. Oh ya, sign stem.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Do you live with your sister or does your sister have cool bikes on her own?


She was cleaning out her garage a couple of weeks ago, and asked me if I perhaps wanted her "old bike from college," before she took it to the thrift store. I said "sure, let me take a look." It's so original, it still has the reflectors and pie plate! When she saw my eyes light up, she back-pedaled and asked me if maybe I'd just "store" it in _my_ garage for a while. :bluefrown: Hmmm. If nothing else, it makes a good illustration for a conversation about stems.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I would highly suggest getting a hold of Rivendell. They have all sorts of cool stems that they can get which would suit your needs. I am sure they will not be as cheap as what you would like but they might still at least be that perfect angle, height, etc. Plus I just love giving nice people my business.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> For some people, the preferred stem looks actually something like this (not my hand ):


Very nice looking stem. I like the removable face plate. Who made it?


----------



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I went with a Kalloy riser stem. Just got it today, and I'm super bummed because I can't get it past the sharp bend in my Midge bars. I've tried prying it open but it won't budge. Before I start filing it down to get it on, anyone have any suggestions? I can't turn the screw around and use a penny like I have with the old stem because the threads are hidden into the stem.

EDIT: I managed to get the stem past the bends using an ingenious method I read on another forum. I put a nut into the clamp opening and threaded a bolt into it, and tightened it onto a penny which opened the clamp up nicely. I'm surprised it was as difficult as it was to find this method so I might as well share.


----------

